# Where to look for missing crested gecko



## brancsikia339 (Mar 19, 2012)

This morning, I wake up to find my crested gecko cage open. He got out and no one can find him. Does anyone know where I should look or what I should do? Please NO off topic discussion I seriously just need answers.


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 19, 2012)

Look in dark and high places.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tried that. Im really upset now because this is all my fault and there's nothing I can do. I'm setting a trap


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just keep looking and watch your step...he will show!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 19, 2012)

xxFaultxx said:


> Just keep looking and watch your step...he will show!!


You think? My dad searched for 2 HOURS today


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> You think? My dad searched for 2 HOURS today


he will turn up when you least expect it. also, because they are more active at night, you will need to look for him more at night when he is out of hidding and looking for food.

you'll be fine. he'll turn up in a day or two. he will be thirsty, so mist him greatly the rest of the night once you find him.

Harry


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well back in September a garter snake got out and I was repeatedly told I would find him. Six months later still no garter snake. I hope you guys are right, for my geckos' sake


----------



## mmmantis (Mar 19, 2012)

As said before , dark enclosed areas. When mine escaped a couple of years ago she was amongst plastic bags up on a shelf

Good luck!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks but still no gecko


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 19, 2012)

Look in little places you would never find them. Such as behind bookcases. Here is my guess. I would suspect he is still in your room if you kept the door closed ever since you found the cage open.

I your room is messy, I recommend cleaning it. So you can easily look through stuff. Also if you clean you might find him then


----------



## Davedood (Mar 19, 2012)

You can set an alarm every few hours throughout the night and check. I had this happen once years ago, I put plastic walmart bags all over the room (flattened them) on shelves and whatnot. In the night I heard him crawling on one of the bags. This was in a bedroom so wasn't a huge area to cover.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 20, 2012)

I keep my animals in the basement. We recently cleaned it before he got out. The basement is big and full of hiding places


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't have any advice, but good luck!


----------



## rs4guy (Mar 30, 2012)

I lost an african fat tail gecko for 5 months once, found him sitting under a toilet several hundred feet and 2 floors below where his enclosure was. Anyways he was fiine, just hungry and thirsty, and had a puny tail at that point.


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 30, 2012)

Any luck in finding him?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah we found him a good 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 4, 2012)

where was he?


----------



## c81kennedy (Aug 4, 2012)

What worked for me is wait till about 10 pm and sit in the middle of the room with all lights out. Just listen from movement.


----------



## agent A (Aug 5, 2012)

once, i put one of those crix boxes in the firebelly toad cage

the crix crawled out and all so i threw the box away

half hour later i hear noise in the garbage bag

one of the male toads was in the box when i threw it away :lol: 

he was fine and happy to reunite with the others


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> once, i put one of those crix boxes in the firebelly toad cage
> 
> the crix crawled out and all so i threw the box away
> 
> ...


I knew what was coming after reading 2 lines...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 16, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> where was he?


hiding behind the computer lol


----------



## Extrememantid (Aug 25, 2012)

Good, you found him, I have a couple and they never leave their cage to far. I found one in a fake plant in my closet once, lol


----------

